# Your Four Seasons Selections



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pick works from any Composer that you think best represents the feeling you get from each season. Obviously, Vivaldi's 4 Seasons not allowed as we know that already.  Rite of Spring not allowed either.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Can we change the title to "Create Your Own Four Seasons" instead as the title is misleading?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Max Richter's recomposed Four Seasons, of course


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Spring - Schumann Symphony #1 - Second Movement
Summer- Delius - Summer Night on the River
Autumn - Grieg - In Autumn
Winter - Vaughan Williams- Symphony #7 - Third Movement


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll use entire compositions.

Spring: Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale"
Summer: Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915
Autumn: Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Winter: Vaughan Williams: Sympony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

waldvogel said:


> I'll use entire compositions.
> 
> Spring: Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastorale"
> Summer: Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915
> ...


Four of my favourite works... awesome!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Mozart

pc 23 summer
sy 25 winter


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

There are so many different pieces I could pick for each, and that's not even counting the wealth of music I love outside classical music, so here are a few sets, some composer-specific, others more varied. As you may notice, my selections mostly cover the 20th century.

I: The Mahlerian
Spring: Symphony No. 1
Summer: Symphony No. 3
Autumn: Symphony No. 7
Winter: Symphony No. 4

II: The Ravelian
Spring: Ouverture de feérie
Summer: Rapsodie espagnole
Autumn: La Vallée des cloches
Winter: Daphnis et Chloe

III: The American
Spring: Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
Summer: Cage - The City Wears a Slouch Hat
Autumn: Feldman - For Philip Guston
Winter: Ives - Central Park in the Dark

IV: The Russian
Spring: Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2
Summer: [tba]
Autumn: Schnittke - Peer Gynt
Winter: Scriabin - Le Poème de l'extase

V: The French (sans Ravel)
Spring: Satie - Croquis et agaceries d'un gross bonhomme en bois
Summer: Bizet - Carmen
Autumn: Debussy - Nocturnes
Winter: Fauré - Nocturne No. 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Spring: Nigel Westlake's _Songs from the Forest_
Summer: *Ligeti's* Cello Concerto
Autumn: Beethoven's Second Symphony, second movement
Winter: *Ligeti's* _Fanfares_ étude


----------

